# (solved) Gnome-System-Tools - Shared Folder tool is missing

## Arimka

Hello,

I'd like to use usual tool from package Gnome-System-Tools - Shared Folder (shares-admin) -, but since I've installed the package, I can't find those tool. Is there any possibility to make it work in Gentoo?

Thank you!Last edited by Arimka on Sat Jul 23, 2011 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arimka

The problem was, that I did not use USE flags samba and nfs. But another issue still remains. I can't start utilities because of failures regarding to user's permissions to administrate system, even if I have my user in the wheel group. So I can not start utilities from the gnome menu, but just with root rights from terminal. Settings of shares-admin then seems to do not have any effects.

Any ideas?

----------

## salahx

You need to have the system-tools-backends service running and be a member of stb-users.

Do note, however, the distos and programs it meant to run again are seriously dated

----------

## Arimka

Thank you, it works.

----------

